# Which? are printing my botched kitchen story :-) * UPDATE *



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Some may recall I had a kitchen installed last April by a company called Quality Job. The kitchen itself was from Wickes and is superb but the installers made a total pigs ear of it. I've had enormous problems trying to get Quality Job to sort out the problems and even now I'm still waiting for them to complete a couple of things (their installation manager never bothers to return my numerous calls).

Luckily I've kept a diary of all admin and phone calls and I sent a copy of the diary to Which? Yesterday they called me to say they're sending around a photographer to snap the family Bailey to put with the story in one of their Brief Cases sections.

Absolute result - it probably won't motivate them to finish the kitchen as they don't seem to give a toss when I've previously mentioned Which? but I'll get a lot of satisfaction from seeing my story told and exposing them 

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

PS ironically I chose Quality Job after somebody recommended them here a few years ago - however, I'm sure they have some decent installers as well but not the ones that came to my house.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Excellent news - my Dad's subscribed to Which for about 30 years so I'll have a look! Don't they normally get in touch with the company and sort something out for you? Or does it just get left unresolved?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

A company calling themselves 'Quality Job' :lol:

The alarm bells should of been ringing.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> A company calling themselves 'Quality Job' :lol:
> 
> The alarm bells should of been ringing.


I guess 'Crap Job' would be giving the game away a bit


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Got any pics for a sneak preview Mike?


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > A company calling themselves 'Quality Job' :lol:
> ...


I would probably had more confidence if it was called Quality *Jobs* rather than the singular


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've got my 15 minutes of fame  My story's on page 81 of July's Which? magazine. The middle aged bloke with the purple shirt is me - they had to take a lot of photos before they had one they could use :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Is it viewable online?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Can't find it online unfortunately and the printed magazine is subscription only :?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Can't find it online unfortunately and the printed magazine is subscription only :?


It can always be scanned in :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Can't find it online unfortunately and the printed magazine is subscription only :?
> ...


True, but I haven't got a scanner. I'll check the library for one when I'm out buying nappies this week


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a cunning plan watch this space :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I have a cunning plan watch this space :wink:


Look forward to it very much


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not sure about the quality,emailed from a mate with a subscription :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

"Bike signed a note to say he was happy with the work"

You're not telling me for the 3 weeks it took them to fit it you didnt notice the leaking sink, dodgy worktop, the inch gap, the drawers in the wrong place?

Plonker.

Bet Mrs Bailey went bonkers at you


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Get lots of friend to get quotes off the fitters and once the article has been published, have them ring back and cancel stating the reason is the recent publication in which.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> "Bike signed a note to say he was happy with the work"
> 
> You're not telling me for the 3 weeks it took them to fit it you didnt notice the leaking sink, dodgy worktop, the inch gap, the drawers in the wrong place?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the scan, looks great wallsendmag 

The story is somewhat oversimplified to fit in the space around my big face photo! Many problems came to light later and some were resolved before I signed. My signing of acceptance was never really mentioned in the battle but Which? wanted to highlight it in their article. To me the most important problem was the unsafe electrical work carried out by their uncertified electrician (I didn't get Part P or an Electical Installation Certificate either). I asked Which? to focus on this but not really my choice. Pound of flesh though!


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike - is that a Smeg hob you have? Thinking of getting one but not sure of how practical they will prove to be. How have you found yours?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nightmare to clean.


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

ta - As I'd guessed.

Oh well, some of the gas-on-glass- ones look quite good.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

shelley said:


> ta - As I'd guessed.
> 
> Oh well, some of the gas-on-glass- ones look quite good.


Absolutely, great if you like a blackened look to your hob and enjoy an impossible cleaning job even with the most expensive Smeg supplied cleaning products but I wouldn't choose again :?


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Mike.

Had a Smeg oven before and that was impossible to clean too. I shall look elsewhere!


----------

